# Sleeping Beauty Castle



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Loving this tank! I'm usually not a fan of artificial decor, but that castle fits the vibe of the tank perfectly!!! Also digging the congro tetras, a nice fish you don't see enough.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

That is so amazing!! Love the driftwood coming in over the castle.. nice. x


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I like it a lot. It takes guts to mix natural with man made and I think you pulled it off!


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I can honestly say this is the only tank with plastic decor that I've actually liked. It is simply incredible. Wonderful job! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Markahsf said:


> I can honestly say this is the only tank with plastic decor that I've actually liked. It is simply incredible. Wonderful job!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


I agree. It's amazing how great that looks!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Markahsf said:


> I can honestly say this is the only tank with plastic decor that I've actually liked. It is simply incredible. Wonderful job!


+1
Right out of a storybook. Love it.

v3


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks great, love the castle!


----------



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Markahsf said:


> I can honestly say this is the only tank with plastic decor that I've actually liked. It is simply incredible. Wonderful job!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


+1 looks amazing, great job!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I have been doing natural tanks off and on for 35 years and worked in the business but I was pretty intimidated styling my first 'serious' planted tank. (focused on cichlids and reefs mostly).
My main problem is that I am pretty much away from civilization and no good lfs nearby. So I am having problems getting pogostemon helferi. If anyone knows a source- let me know. 

Edit : found a seller! 
Thank you!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Luminescent said:


> Thank you all so much. I have been doing natural tanks off and on for 35 years and worked in the business but I was pretty intimidated styling my first 'serious' planted tank. (focused on cichlids and reefs mostly).
> My main problem is that I am pretty much away from civilization and no good lfs nearby. So I am having problems getting pogostemon helferi. If anyone knows a source- let me know.
> 
> Thank you!


Petsmart has some now. At least the one by me. 

Nice job on the tank. It's hard to pull off what you did.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

I love it. Looks so dark and sinister.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great job, that's awesome!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing. It's rare to see aquarium ornaments used so well.


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in love with this tank! It's dark and romantic, you did a phenomenal job on the scaping and design


----------



## Marrz (Sep 3, 2013)

I love it. Nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

This tank has inspired me to try something new the next time I rescape my 46 bowfront. I really love the way you have kept is so dark and spooky with the low lighting and darker plants but fairy tale like at the same time. It is not over planted with plants everywhere, its beautiful. I love the castle it doesn't look cheesy at all, very much like somewhere Hanzel and Gretel would have lived in the woods. Like a long lost forgotten enchanted castle. 

Great job, you should be very proud to have something so different from the typical planted tank.


----------



## Fiala06 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice, Love the congo tetra as well :smile:


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Outstanding. I love how different it is without looking like cheap plastic. Beautiful fish. Please post more pics as the plants fil in.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you so much. I will be adding some pics over time to the gallery and will repost when I do. I am honored that so many of you are enjoying the design.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

rustbucket said:


> Very nice, Love the congo tetra as well :smile:


I love him too  He likes to pose for the camera.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

This is fantastic!! Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

tithra said:


> This is fantastic!! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your red & white Oranda is gorgeous. Very pretty tank too


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Luminescent said:


> Your red & white Oranda is gorgeous. Very pretty tank too


Thank you! I just upgraded them to a 75 last week...trying to figure out how to plant it now, so I've been trolling the tank journals for inspiration 

Please keep us updated on how this tank progresses  it's very unique which is a great thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

*Orandas*

Well make sure and post your 75 design for your Orandas. Something very Zen would suit them


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Got this shipment today from barakainus http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=435897&highlight=

Came in the day after he sent them! Absolutely gorgeous and packed well. I took a couple of 'unboxing' pictures which are on the album now (scroll down to them) and a few shots of how well the Riccia is doing, plus a little hitchhiker I spotted on a rock. 

I planted the plants but the water got kind of clouded so I will wait till it settles down a bit to take pics of them in the tank and ask a couple of questions.

A few questions and remarks:

I deliberately have not added iron to this tank because I was curious about the iron filings in the natural sand I collected.

I got the below plant in a mixed 'trimmings' package a little over 2 weeks ago. it was a tiny little thing and mostly green. I stuck it in the back corner with some other unknowns. So I found it tonight when re-arranging for the new plants. Is this Alternanthera reineckii? It's bigger and redder. I think the magic ironfiling soil-sand is working.

The Super Red Ludwigia (came today) is lovely and lush but a bit curled up from transport- should I trim it or wait a while?










To the right of the Ludwigia (above) is another clump (tall-thin leaved) that came with trimmings from 2-3 weeks ago. It has about doubled in height and the new leaves on the top have red on them. Could I get a positive ID on them? I have seen some plants that look like them- but I am unsure. Do you need a better picture?


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

*Update- all plants in and daily schedule*

Update:









Added new plants. The plants started from trimmings have about doubled in size and some are turning red at the top with no added iron supplements. So it looks like the sandy natural iron bits sandwiched in the substrate is working.



















Cut back on Excel dosing by half daily- still using Trace, half dose every other day. 

Dissolved a Calcium/Magnesium based organic, no sugar multivitamin that is heavy on minerals-trace elements 2 weeks ago and added it to the tank as an experiment. Got a flush of growth almost immediately afterward. I will be doing this again if the growth slows.

Daily: Stir gently around over the substrate with my hand to loosen organics into the water and do a two gallon partial water change _every morning_. Do little trimmings if needed at this time.

Run DIY CO2 during the 4 hour heavy light period starting in the morning.

Lights on for 4, off for 3, then just the two 6500 on for 4 more. 

When I shut off lights for the night I run a bubble wand just floating on the surface.

Half dose generic aquarium plant fertilizer once a week.

I will be adding Osmocote tabs (ordered) at the base of heavy feeders.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

6week Update. Finally started getting some algae on the back glass so today 4 oto's found a new home. They immediately went for the wood and the back glass.

Did a heavy trim on the stem plants. Half dosing Excel because of the subwassertang, it's doing great though so I may bump it a bit. Let's see how the otos do this week.

There is an Alt r. 'Variegated' that I got a few stems of - emersed form, 2 weeks ago. New leaves popped out right away and it is mind bogglingly colorful. I put a couple stems in the Tomato dirt tank, Three in this one. 

And I found a nice female GBR.

I should have brushed leaves off- I was messing around and there is a bit of detritus on stuff.














































Full Album


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I saw Prince Charming slashing his way through the underbrush trying to get to the Sleeping Beauty!
this is simply marvelous! amazing!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you Meganne, I appreciate that . Now I just caretake and wait for full grow-out.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great job of integrating the castle into the scape! It looks very natural. The only thing that bothers me is it looks too dark, more like the Beast's castle. Do you have a spot light to shine on the castle? It could look like sun beams to brighten the castle. lol I can't wait to see this tank develop!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Kai808 said:


> Great job of integrating the castle into the scape! It looks very natural. The only thing that bothers me is it looks too dark, more like the Beast's castle. Do you have a spot light to shine on the castle? It could look like sun beams to brighten the castle. lol I can't wait to see this tank develop!


Thanks! I am still kind of messing around with my camera - ISO and various settings. It probably is too dark.

Here is a video from today of the spawnfest, it's a little brighter. But you have a great idea there:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c7_1381705704&use_old_player=0


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

I love how they swim into the castle :smile: Still my favourite tank.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Seriously can not get enough to this tank!!! Lovely Luminescent!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Loving your thread. Everything is beautiful. It does look like a wonder land. 

Where is Prince Charming? He's certainly not on the Internet dating sites. If you find him in your tank....PM me and I'll pay for shipping


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks for the update! this has to be one of my favorite tanks.... which is actually saying a lot because my favorites are usually organized dutch style tanks  Every time I look at your pictures of this tank it evokes an emotion, it actually looks like a creepy overgrown lost castle! Anyway, great job. I look forward to more updates


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

jmf3460 said:


> this tank has inspired me to try something new the next time i rescape my 46 bowfront. I really love the way you have kept is so dark and spooky with the low lighting and darker plants but fairy tale like at the same time. It is not over planted with plants everywhere, its beautiful. I love the castle it doesn't look cheesy at all, very much like somewhere hanzel and gretel would have lived in the woods. Like a long lost forgotten enchanted castle.
> 
> Great job, you should be very proud to have something so different from the typical planted tank.


+1


----------



## Nobody (Oct 17, 2013)

This is my dream tank. Stunning and unique, great job, subscribed.


----------



## kcjenk42 (Jul 23, 2013)

Would LOVE to see an update.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I love it:bounce: got to be one of my favorite scapes.


----------

